# Happy Hunting Ladies



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Well, we made it. October 1st has finally arrived. 

Good luck to everyone this season. 

Shoot straight and be safe everyone.


----------



## Wendy (Oct 6, 2008)

been trying for a year off n on to get back on this site.... finally got it straightened out........ I"m Baaaaaaaack! lol!

Good luck this season!


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

lol...Glad you finally made it.


----------

